# FreeBSD 9.0-RC3



## kirush (Dec 18, 2011)

I am installing 9.0-RC3, and trying to install kernel from /usr/sbin/sysinstall but it says that it can't find the '9.0-RC3' distribution on FTP server. Where can I get it? Maybe how to change options > release name?


----------



## YZMSQ (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm not clear what you mean. Do you want to get the kernel source?


----------



## gkontos (Dec 18, 2011)

sysinstall is replaced by bsdinstall in FreeBSD 9.

You can fetch the source code from ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/9.0-RC3/


----------



## kirush (Dec 18, 2011)

I want to re-build the kernel (adding IPFW and netgraph), but I have not checked the kernel when I installed freebsd9 FreeBSD 9.


----------



## SNK (Dec 18, 2011)

Take a look at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/cvsup.html (and use csup(1)) and/or http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=26140.


----------

